# New Dulux Accessories special Deal



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Yay new products for my little trailer 
: ) as a sole trader when Dulux have special offers with buying a certain amount of litres of specific products I miss out as I'm a machine but can only go through so much paint 

Anyway Dulux are having a promotion free pair of sunnies if you spend $350 
Or more on the new range of Dulux accessories 

It just happens my good pair of sunnies are scratched plus I need new sleeves brushes and sandpaper so why not : )

If the products aren't to my liking I will not buy them again so I hope they are decent 

I've noticed over the years Dulux are slowly pushing out non Dulux owned products and making there own line 

Even new rolls of plastic film ??
I love the 3M products so I will be keen to see how the Dulux ones go

Other than my free pair of sunnies the manager gave me a masking machine plus a box of masks so I'm happy with the extra prezzies : )





















Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

For Shizzle


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Ben, those Dulux brushes are not that flash. I have used them extensively and the bristles go scratchy after a few days usage. I prefer to go to Masters and buy Purdy brushes for the same price.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

G'day Brian 

I only use monarch Brushes they are so soft . These ones don't seem very soft so I will use them on walls as I prefer sash brushes the longer handle but I can tell already they wouldn't cut it for aqua enamel as I like a soft bristle 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Mate, I was at my local Dulux trade depot this morning and all their assessories are too expensive. Why would anyone pay $ 9- for a roll of blue painters tape ?







benthepainter said:


> G'day Brian
> 
> I only use monarch Brushes they are so soft . These ones don't seem very soft so I will use them on walls as I prefer sash brushes the longer handle but I can tell already they wouldn't cut it for aqua enamel as I like a soft bristle
> 
> ...


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

The 3M tape is about $14 $20 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

yeah, I'm looking around to buy a few boxes so it can be a cheaper price than buying them individually.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

I buy the box of the blue tape at a time 
the manager Normaly throw's in 4 or 5 extra in : )


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

If you know how to mask. You need to start spraying. What do you use masking film (plastic) for? We use it to cover windows and whatnot from overspray Never even considered it for brush and roll. We just use sheet plastic for that. Different strokes for different blokes I guess.


(Thats the first time I ever used the word "blokes" in a sentence. Did I use it right  )


----------



## mike75 (Dec 19, 2010)

Those excellence brushes are anything but excellent .Stick to purdy or others you like


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> If you know how to mask. You need to start spraying. What do you use masking film (plastic) for? We use it to cover windows and whatnot from overspray Never even considered it for brush and roll. We just use sheet plastic for that. Different strokes for different blokes I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



G'day Para

Yeah I'm a masking machine : ) and yes that's why I should try to adapt more spraying into my work

I haven't used my masking machine since last year though I'm talking about straight masking I'm a machine

Blokes lol I hate Aussies who say bloke it sounds so Bogan 

I prefer Mate : ) I hate when guys say g'day Bloke . But using it to describe a good Guy it's ok 

so Para your a good Bloke : ) 

Last weeks job walls only 
It took 1.5hrs to mask three bedroom villa and that was with a gout flare up hobbling along lol






along




















That pic with the wall masked up that's mainly the type of thing I will mask up even know I could paint that whole section without a drop of paint 
I prefer to have it protected for the just incase : )


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

mike75 said:


> Those excellence brushes are anything but excellent .Stick to purdy or others you like



G'day Mike

Haven't tried them as yet if they aren't as good as the monarch brushes they will just be used on walls until they get the bin 

If they are that crap they will be used on a job using zinsa shellac based primer : ) and then in the bin 

I used the new roller sleeve today on a large ceiling and it seemed to load up nice and roll on quite well I will see how it holds up after a few jobs 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a pair of Bole's just like those.


----------



## archpainting (Dec 6, 2009)

Brian C said:


> Mate, I was at my local Dulux trade depot this morning and all their assessories are too expensive. Why would anyone pay $ 9- for a roll of blue painters tape ?


I agree. Have a look on amazon.com. You can get tape shipped from the usa and still save a fortune.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> I have a pair of Bole's just like those.



G'day SL

I don't know about you : ) but they fit my big rough head nicely they are very comfy 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

archpainting said:


> I agree. Have a look on amazon.com. You can get tape shipped from the usa and still save a fortune.



Gday AP

I charge the client so it doesn't come out of my pocket had to use three rolls last week so charged the client for three rolls plus a little extra : )


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

benthepainter said:


> G'day SL
> 
> I don't know about you : ) but they fit my big rough head nicely they are very comfy
> 
> ...


Yup, I lost my last pair and didn't even think of buying another brand.


----------

